
Ask HN: What apps are on your phone, and why? - Jaruzel
Hi all, just a piece of curiosity...<p>There are millions of phone apps out there. If you wanted to highlight one (or a few) apps on your phone that have made your day to day life better which would they be, and why?
======
ceezuns
Spotify... Probably the most game changing app for me, until like 3 years ago
I usually would download music on my phone whenever I had free time, and that
would take so long to get it onto my phone. Now I can just click the app and
listen.

Edit: Also, Instagram, not for its social media aspect such as stories or
posting pictures, but its direct messaging feature, since all my friends are
on Instagram I no longer need to collect phone numbers or go onto various
messaging services. Usually I can just message them on there, even if I have
to sacrifice a little bit of privacy it's fine since none of my conversations
are usually sensitive.

